# recipe help needed



## MoneymanVape (27/3/16)

Hi so im waiting on my liquids for diy.
What can i make with the following?
All tfa.
Blackberry
Blueberry
Dragon fruit
Jack fruit
Kiwi
Mango
Menthol
Koolade
Raspberry
Strawberry
Ps heard mango is difficult to make?


----------



## Silver (27/3/16)

Hi @MoneymanVape - you have the special ingredients for a special juice that I love

"Strawberry Ice" 

Strawberry and menthol

Well not quite I suppose because i use VM's ready made Strawberry Juice to which I add menthol

But i think you can try it

A little bit of Strawberry and a lot of menthol. Voila!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (27/3/16)

Given that collection of flavours (mostly fruits), I'd suggest you make small batches of each fruit on its own to get to know their qualities (strength, taste, etc) - just because it says a certain flavour that you know, that doesn't mean it will translate into a juice the way you expect.

I'd then mix some of the fruits in combination - kiwi/strawberry, blackberry/mango, dragon fruit/kiwi - two flavours to get used to simple combos.

After that, I'd try some koolada OR menthol (not both) in the fruit combos. Both of these are very strong compared to the fruits, so start with tiny amounts and mix in more to suit your taste. You can always add more, but it's much harder to dilute it back down.

That work done, I'd then experiment with triple fruit flavours. One way I help myself imagine what a combo would vape like is to hold bottles of the individual flavours (another advantage of making each flavour up as a juice) up to my nose and squeeze very slightly while breathing in. This allows me to take in the combined aroma, which I find helps in determining flavour profiles. There's much experimentation after that, of course, but it gets me started down a path.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan (28/3/16)

Tip :

Mix up a small batch of menthol and koolada. Then use that as a minty base. 

Too much menthol on its own will land up tasting like toothpaste or eucalyptus. 


Berries,kiwi and strawberry pair well with menthol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Given that collection of flavours (mostly fruits), I'd suggest you make small batches of each fruit on its own to get to know their qualities (strength, taste, etc) - just because it says a certain flavour that you know, that doesn't mean it will translate into a juice the way you expect.
> 
> I'd then mix some of the fruits in combination - kiwi/strawberry, blackberry/mango, dragon fruit/kiwi - two flavours to get used to simple combos.
> 
> ...



Excellent advice. I wish I had mixed up everything I bought in single small batches - I would've got too know my flavours better, quicker.

I do now.

One of these days you're going to have to drop us a recipe


----------



## ET (28/3/16)

Problem is not all fruit flavourings are inherently sweet, loads of them you have to add sweetener.


----------

